# crypt id please?



## shane3fan (Jan 16, 2010)

Can someone ID this crypt? I purchased it at a LFS in a pot labeled 'Crypt sp.' and I would like to get more of it. Thanks in advance and sorry about the algae spots in the pic--BBA and green spot are happy in this tank and I cant seem to stop them.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Mmm, is not a good pic. My bet is for C. lucens or somrthing similar. Maybe you can put one of them into emersed culture and wait for a spathe 

Regards


----------

